# New Spy Photos of B9



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've got a new round of B9 A4 spy photos. I just made a post in our blog. See them HERE: http://fourtitude.com/?p=93539


----------



## LazyLightning (Aug 11, 2012)

George, out of curiosity, is there any new intel on the availability of a manual transmission with the B9 A4/S4 in the US?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

LazyLightning said:


> George, out of curiosity, is there any new intel on the availability of a manual transmission with the B9 A4/S4 in the US?


As of right now, unfortunately, no news. The up side is that the S3 got it (in Europe) so that may indicate that there is still market enough for manuals of some sort. Audi of America and Audi UK held their ground on S4/S5 with manual, so hopefully they'll do it again for B9. Much of this depends on sales numbers though. I don't know how the mix is going.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> As of right now, unfortunately, no news. The up side is that the S3 got it (in Europe) so that may indicate that there is still market enough for manuals of some sort. Audi of America and Audi UK held their ground on S4/S5 with manual, so hopefully they'll do it again for B9. Much of this depends on sales numbers though. I don't know how the mix is going.


I've heard 5% is the number of new S4/S5s being sold with the manual.

With numbers that atrocious, I feel like we'll get screwed for sure.


----------



## smonska (Feb 15, 2010)

Currently on AutoTrader the mix of manuals for 2014-2015s 

110 manual S4 / 433 total S4 = 25.4%

70 manual S5 / 333 total S5 = 21.0%

107 manual A4 / 1,251 total A4 = 8.6%

77 manual A5 / 494 total A5 = 15.6%

So, the mix may be 5% of ALL Audis, but for S4s and S5s it's pretty high, over 20%.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

smonska said:


> Currently on AutoTrader the mix of manuals for 2014-2015s
> 
> 110 manual S4 / 433 total S4 = 25.4%
> 
> ...


It's definitely 5%, you can find that number cited in official Audi literature, but it may be a worldwide number -- which would make sense, because more Europeans buy DSG because over there manual is considered plebian.


----------



## LazyLightning (Aug 11, 2012)

smonska said:


> Currently on AutoTrader the mix of manuals for 2014-2015s
> 
> 110 manual S4 / 433 total S4 = 25.4%
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm really surprised by these numbers. I had a real tough time finding a CPO B8.5 S4 (especially with the options I want) so figured they were much rarer than ~25% of the pool. But: I suppose there may be a bias with the rate of lease returns, etc. - perhaps 6MT drivers tend to hold on to their cars longer which would skew the used car inventory towards automatics.

George - glad to hear you think there's still hope! Fingers crossed for the third pedal!


----------



## vdub718 (Jan 22, 2015)

LazyLightning said:


> Wow. I'm really surprised by these numbers. I had a real tough time finding a CPO B8.5 S4 (especially with the options I want) so figured they were much rarer than ~25% of the pool. But: I suppose there may be a bias with the rate of lease returns, etc. - perhaps 6MT drivers tend to hold on to their cars longer which would skew the used car inventory towards automatics.
> 
> George - glad to hear you think there's still hope! Fingers crossed for the third pedal!



Yeah those numbers looked kind of high to me too so I did a search on autotrader and cars.com as well. Based on what I saw, the number for both S4 and S5 percentage breakdown looked to be closer to the 12%-15% range. Still a significant number nonetheless and it justifies the 6MT's existence.

Sadly however, I strongly doubt the the new B9 platform S4/S5 will be offered with a manual, and we probably can forget about the regular A4 and A5 as well. I would be more optimistic if the newly redesigned A3 and (especially) the S3 were being offered with the manual. It's really criminal that Audi's entry level, compact sedan (and should be a hatch as well) can't be had with the 6MT. I remember when they made that announcement about the A3 not being offered with the manual in the US, the statement was from one of the Execs was "there is not a business case for it," or something to that effect. I was in complete shock. I understand maybe an A6, but an A3? 

Anyway, I hope that all A3/S3, A4/S4, A5/S5 will be offered with the 6MT moving forward.


----------



## smonska (Feb 15, 2010)

They don't "look like" 12% or 15%, they are what they are.... I did the math.... Actually made a spreadsheet. Or I just need to lighten up and stop being such an engineer about things. It's a hard habit to break ;-) Lol


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

I have no idea why there is a move away from MT. At the very least, why can't I special order one, if the dealer does not want to stock a MT car for fear of not moving it? I also don't need to buy the most powerful engine in order to get a manual. A4 / A6 Wagon with MT, be it a TDI, or 2.0T, and I am in. Why not offer the Allroad with a manual option in North America?

There is a new Cadillac being offered with a stick... what am I missing?


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Federalization. The government requires massive amounts of money be spent on testing to get every "drivetrain combination" approved, plus each one has to do its own EPA testing and everything else. I've noticed the same thing about American makes -- they seem to be a lot more likely to appear with more than one transmission option. I'm assuming it's because the government helps US carmakers with incentives and bonuses whereas European or Japanese makes are still required to pay a lot of export tax, import tax and other fees.

Basically, money is the reason we don't get an option on transmission.

What I don't understand however is why they don't give us the option of it for a $1,500 or even $2,500 upcharge. If a thousand people order with manual, that should cover any additional costs that are incurred, I would think.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

I heard from a dealer that it was a lack of demand for manual, and perhaps there is something to that as well. I would (not happily) pay the premium for a manual. I can't stand driving auto, tiptronic, or DSG. It's not about racing, or drag racing for me. I get it, the new auto transmissions are faster than the manual, but there is just nothing like driving a car with a stick. I've actually looked at other German makes, and they also have limited stick options.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

What do we think on the possible deliver schedule on the next S5?

If the A4 is unveiled this summer for a Spring '16 delivery, can we expect a Summer '16 unveiling of the S series cars for a Spring or Summer 2017 delivery?

I'm looking hard at a 2016 S5 but if I only have to wait a year, I can do that.. if it's going to be two and a half, I'll jump on the 2016.


----------



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

*New Speculative Photos*

New speculative photos of the B9. 
http://www.worldcarfans.com/115022089175/this-probably-isnt-the-new-audi-a4-engine-lineup-fully

Although the article claims that probably it is not the real deal, I think there is a good amount of camera distortion on the pictures, which makes the vehicle look wider than it is.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

These are brochure pictures.


----------



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

FALSE ALARM! I just find out out that these "pictures" were taken from Autobild's rendering. Even though the pictures looked like brochure photos, after seeing the Autobild site, now I realize that these are just another speculative renderings and not pictures of the real car.

Here is the link to the Autobild's rendering:
http://www.autobild.de/videos/video-insider-bmw-3er-audi-a4-5592078.html


----------



## Jamblastx (Feb 21, 1999)

Count me in with someone would pay a premium for a manual...that said the only other bit of 'good' news is that the competition with the M4 and the CTS-V are offered with a manual so I am hoping that Audi will follow suit.


----------



## silverstroke (Jan 8, 2006)

*Latest Spy Photos*

A new set of spy photos surfaced showing the B9's headlight and dashboard. Huge thumbs down for the headlight!
See the link for the pictures:
http://www.worldcarfans.com/115033091370/new-audi-a4-spied-showing-headlights-design-dashboard


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

silverstroke said:


> A new set of spy photos surfaced showing the B9's headlight and dashboard. Huge thumbs down for the headlight!
> See the link for the pictures:
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/115033091370/new-audi-a4-spied-showing-headlights-design-dashboard


agreed. Audi seems to be going in the wrong direction with the new designs. From the new Q7 and R8, the frontend is looking worst


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

That headlight is horrid. It's too tall, too jagged, and there's nothing clean, sleek, or classy about it. Huge mistake if that's it. Dashboard is also a thumbs down. It's too retro and minimalistic to carry the model for another seven years. The magazines will be all over that three years from now. I pray this is not the B9.


----------



## geokend (Feb 16, 2015)

silverstroke said:


> A new set of spy photos surfaced showing the B9's headlight and dashboard. Huge thumbs down for the headlight!
> See the link for the pictures:
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/115033091370/new-audi-a4-spied-showing-headlights-design-dashboard


In my opinion the exterior and interior designs are absolutely horrid, how dissapointing (so much so that I hope the shots are an April Fools joke). After falling in love with the 2015 S4 6MT late last year I held off based on all the B9 expectations. Then in Jan this year at an auto show I sat in all the other models to get a sense of where the B9 interior might head. Hated them all and place my order for the S4 a week later - turns up late this month, don't care if its 200lb heavier. These shots tell me I made the right decision - how the hell do you use the MMI with a gear stick in the way? I just think the headlights are ugly, the grill's nice tho.


----------



## geokend (Feb 16, 2015)

The more I think about it the more I'm convinced its curtains for 6MT as an option in the B9. How can that center consol possibly work with a man car? The MMI is obviously designed to have your wrist resting on the shifter like the 2016 Q7....


----------



## jeff968 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm a manual fan and would be willing to pay a premium for a stick. 

For those of you that are parents, teach your kids to drive a stick to keep the demand alive! My son drives and stick and prefers it. 

My daughter is up next and she will also learn. 

It looks like the manual will become an option for the enthusiast. It is good to see Porsche is selling the recently announced Cayman GT4 as a manual only and they are fully sold out.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they will be killing the manual in the next A4. They did with the A3/S3.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

kevlartoronto said:


> I'm pretty sure they will be killing the manual in the next A4. They did with the A3/S3.


Say it ain't so


----------

